# 75 gallon planted



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

After a few weeks of APC creeping, I thought I would post my first ... post =p here is my 10 day old 75 gallon aquascape. It has 4x65watt coralife on it , dosing csm+b excel and iron+ p/k/n dry dosing every other day. I have only a eheim 2515 on it with attached diy external heater that I kinda found parts for when looking for lights at HD. I also have a timed co2 injection of 3b/sec as of right now. Let me know what you guys think. I will also post pics of my 15 gallon rimless aquascape soon too, it has featherthins snowball shrimp and crs shrimp. 








































































T.O Represent =p


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice tank!

I like the large-ish rocks up front. Should all look pretty nice when it grows in.

I'm curious about the DIY external heater you've got going. Any pictures?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, I find a 75G a tough tank to handle. Needs so much attention all the time. Especially when you have an algae bloom.
Also, is that cuba in the last picture? Looks kind of tall and bushy. But then again, maybe it'll grow into the substrate eventually.

How is your 15G doing? or I should ask, how is the shrimp in your 15G doing? I find that shrimps don't live very long when I dose with the EI method. The shrimplettes don't never survived and the adults evetually fad way leaving a mostly empty tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ummm maybe thats why my cherries are dropping for no reason in my 20 gallon. Im gonnna look that up. 
So far the 15 gallon is doing ok, I have peat moss at the bottom, then a layer of sand then jobe sticks then gravel. I was playing around with the setup and some of the jobe stick got loose... now I have a bit of hair alge... I shoulda just spent the money on eco complete.. oh well. Its still settling in, I hope the the jave/taiwan moss will suck up some of the nutrients. So far the crs and snowball are doing great, no probs. I will post pics after new yrs. 

I will also post pics of the external heater post new yrs as well. 

And yes thats HC, I should have broken the clumps up a bit more before putting it in there, now the sae keeps digging them up, and since I have flourite in there, the substrate is big to start, so some clumps get wash away here and there, that is one example of a run away clump, I have tried tossing a bit of gravel on top to keep it down as you can tell by the pic. Some of the other clumps are doing much better, lots of lateral shoots. 
I also need to replace the two front bulbs, anyone know of any cheap places for 4 pin cf bulbs?

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice arrangement. Nicely balanced with open space. I'm curious about the external heater, too.



jimmyjam said:


> ummm maybe thats why my cherries are dropping for no reason in my 20 gallon. Im gonnna look that up.
> So far the 15 gallon is doing ok, I have peat moss at the bottom, then a layer of sand then jobe sticks then gravel. I was playing around with the setup and some of the jobe stick got loose... now I have a bit of hair alge... I shoulda just spent the money on eco complete.. oh well. Its still settling in, I hope the the jave/taiwan moss will suck up some of the nutrients. So far the crs and snowball are doing great, no probs. I will post pics after new yrs.
> 
> I will also post pics of the external heater post new yrs as well.
> ...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Very pretty, good job, can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*some pics to the ext filter*

Here is some pics I already have on the comp of my heater, I will add some more recent pics when i get home.

This is the pvc tubes i used, they cost the post .. like 4 bucks a foot









I got two of the grey pieces, with white pvc end cap on one side and this side just narrows the top so the heater fits right in there. I used a tronic heater and submerse it all the way in so the min line is covered, I had problem with that in the past, and had to redo it










so I basically connect the two gray piece via the clear pvc, then I silicone the rest together. ITs a pretty simple job, just make sure you dry it vertically so you have minimal heater touching the side of the pvc.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> This is the pvc tubes i used, they cost the post .. like 4 bucks a foot


sweet deal, where'd you get it for $4 a foot?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

it was just at home depot.. and the guy cut me like 2.5 feet too.. good guy. All the stuff came from home depot, i think it amounted to like 15 bucks


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> I also need to replace the two front bulbs, anyone know of any cheap places for 4 pin cf bulbs?


Make sure that the ballast that controls the front 2 bulbs is OK first before you replace the bulbs. I had a ballast problem with my 4x65w fixture and all the bulbs were fine.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*lights*

james. I just replaced them, it was just old bulbs... what happend to your ballast? was it just din for no reason?


----------

